
Show HN: Whats New – A hosted way to let your users know what's new - iwaffles
https://whatsnewapp.herokuapp.com
======
iwaffles
Hi everyone, I've put together Whats New App to scratch my own itch. It's a
simple way to let your users know what's new in your app/website by
copy/pasting a javascript snippet.

When it detects an existing user (identified by a user id, email, or whatever
you'd like to use), it'll show them the new updates since the last time they
visited.

It's helped me in a few of my projects keep users up to date. It's very
new/beta. If you don't ant to sign up to check it out, here's a slightly older
video demo: [https://youtu.be/n4vmIsw2N3k](https://youtu.be/n4vmIsw2N3k)

I'd love to know what you all think and I'm happy to answer any questions.

~~~
mtmail
Nice! I've seen something similar called public changelogs with
[https://headwayapp.co/](https://headwayapp.co/) Take that as confirmation
there is a market.

Try to avoid processing of end-user's email addresses, e.g. ask websites to
send you a hash of the email address or such, or immediately hash it after
receiving. With GDPR and privacy in general having a database full of email
addresses is just unnecessary data collection.

~~~
iwaffles
Awesome, thanks for sharing and thank you for the feedback!

Whomever implements Whats New into their website/app can pass in any data
they'd like as the identifier (hash, email, id, nickname, etc) as long as it's
unique. Great suggestion to hash it with regards to GDPR and unnecessary data
collection. I should definitely work on encouraging people to shy from using
email addresses.

